# Verschriftlichung



## conderus

Buenos días a todos:

Estoy leyendo un libro en alemán sobre la conquista de México y me he encontrado con estas dos frases:

"Die Franziskaner, die als erste in Mesoamerika den christlichen Glauben verbreiteten, waren darum bemüht, das Denken und die Lebensweise der Neuchristen zu verändern. Dabei machten sie sich schon in der ersten Hälfte des 16. Jahrhunderts um die Verschriftlichung des Nahuatl verdient".

Tengo dudas con la segunda frase de la frase y la idea de "Verschriftlichung des Nauahtl". Yo creo entenderlas de la siguiente manera:

"Los franciscanos, que fueron los primeros en difundir la fe cristiana en Mesoamérica, trataron de cambiar el pensamiento y la forma de vida de los nuevos cristianos. A este respecto, hay que agradecerles la transcripción de los textos en náhuatl durante la primera mitad del siglo XVI". 

¿Qué les parece? ¿Creen que es correcta mi interpretación? Agradezco cualquier corrección o sugerencia.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Alemanita

Creo que significa desarrollar una escritura para un idioma que hasta ese momento no disponía de ella.

No sé si en castellano hay que hablar de transcripción o transliteración o si existe otro vocablo técnico.

Recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## Alemanita

Wikipedia en alemán dice lo siguiente:

Als *Alphabetisierung* (auch *Verschriftlichung*, *Verschriftung*) bezeichnet man in der Ethnologie sowie der Medien- und Kulturwissenschaft den Prozess der Verschriftlichung einer zuvor schriftlosen Sprache. Dazu müssen die Laute und die Phoneme der Sprache analysiert und entsprechenden Schriftzeichen zugeordnet werden.[1]


----------



## conderus

Alemanita said:


> Creo que significa desarrollar una escritura para un idioma que hasta ese momento no disponía de ella.
> 
> No sé si en castellano hay que hablar de transcripción o transliteración o si existe otro vocablo técnico.
> 
> Recibe un cordial saludo.



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Un saludo


----------



## conderus

Alemanita said:


> Wikipedia en alemán dice lo siguiente:
> 
> Als *Alphabetisierung* (auch *Verschriftlichung*, *Verschriftung*) bezeichnet man in der Ethnologie sowie der Medien- und Kulturwissenschaft den Prozess der Verschriftlichung einer zuvor schriftlosen Sprache. Dazu müssen die Laute und die Phoneme der Sprache analysiert und entsprechenden Schriftzeichen zugeordnet werden.[1]



Vielen Dank. Ich fand Ihre Antwort sehr hilfreich.


----------



## anahiseri

La suposición de Alemanita me parece correcta, es lo que dice la wikipedia y es lo que da a entender la propia palabra, cuya traducción literal sería algo así como "conversión en escritura". Pero yo no diría transcripción ni transliteración, ya que son términos que se refieren a un texto, no a toda una lengua.


----------



## anahiseri

por cierto, qué bonita palabra esa de *Verschriftlichung, *con 4 vocales y 14 consonantes; de esas que asustan a los que no saben nada de alemán. . . . 
yo la traduciría por "escriturización"


----------



## anahiseri

He encontrado esto:
*Graficación de las lenguas amerindias: soluciones,
condiciones, normativización, aculturación
* (https://www.dimensionantropologica.inah.gob.mx/?p=920)


----------



## conderus

Muchas gracias Alemanita y anahiseri. Me han servido de mucha ayuda vuestros comentarios. No tenía idea de la existencia del término "graficación". 

Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

conderus said:


> Muchas gracias Alemanita y anahiseri. Me han servido de mucha ayuda vuestros comentarios. No tenía idea de la existencia del término "graficación".
> 
> Saludos



Yo tampoco. Pero veo que el término está ampliamente ocupado por el sentido "representación gráfica de ecuaciones matemáticas". El ejemplo de anasiheri es el único que encontré en el sentido de "Verschriftlichung" ; en el texto citado se usan también otras expresiones como "representación graficada de lenguas (...)" - siempre hablando de idiomas que no tenían letra en nuestro sentido actual - lo cual me lleva a pensar que no hay un único vocablo técnico que se use para este fenómeno, a diferencia del alemán, que en este sentido tiene una facilidad asombrosa para crear palabras nuevas - o palabros, como quieran.
Un saludo.


----------

